# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Neighbours could be axed in the U.K

## gregjrichards

"It was reported this morning that the beloved Australian import Neighbours, shown in this country since 1986 and on Channel 5 since 2008, could be axed from our screens altogether if the makers failed to reach a new deal with the show's UK broadcaster.

"The renegotiation of the Neighbours Channel 5 deal has become very fraught and is in jeopardy. Channel 5 really want to keep the show," an alleged insider told the Sunday People."

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/tv/0/fans...rts-could/amp/

----------

Pantherboy (19-03-2017), pyrocanthus (19-03-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Msn.com & Digitalspy articles:


*Channel 5 stays silent on Neighbours' future following shock claims the show could be axed.

What's going on guys?
*
http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...-cancellation/


*Neighbours is facing the axe from British television after 'Channel 5 talks with producers have stalled'*

http://www.msn.com/en-au/entertainme...cid=spartandhp

Neighbours is in danger of being axed because talks between producers and Channel 5 have reportedly stalled.


The popular Australian soap which first aired in the UK in 1986, could be ditched after broadcasters failed to agree new terms.

It is currently shown on Channel 5 but TV insiders claim talks with makers FremantleMedia to renegotiate a deal have stalled.

If an agreement canât be reached then Neighbours could move to another channel or there is a real risk it could disappear from British screens completely.

A source said: âThe renegotiation of the Neighbours Channel 5 deal has become very fraught and is in jeopardy. Channel 5 really want to keep the show.

âBut the failure to reach a deal is being blamed on Channel 5âs new American owners Viacom refusing to sign off on the figures and not understanding the cultural importance of the show in the UK.

âNeighbours has become a British TV favourite and it would be a sad day if it were to go.â


Neighbours has remained popular with UK viewers and is known for catapulting Kylie Minogue and Jason Donovan to global fame.

The show, regarded as Australiaâs greatest soap export, celebrated its 30th anniversary in 2015.

The series follows the residents of Ramsay Street including Kylie and Jasonâs characters iconic characters Charlene and Scott.


It was first screened by the BBC and saw around 21 million viewers tuning in at its peak in 1990 but switched to Channel 5 nine years ago.

Channel 5 has declined to comment.


& also the DailyMail article:

*Just who is the richest Neighbour? As the iconic soap faces being AXED from UK television we reveal how much the original stars made after using the show as a springboard to international fame* 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/ar...est-stars.html

----------

gregjrichards (20-03-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

This metro.co.uk article is basically the same as the previous ones on this thread, but towards the end of the article it has a short video clip called "*Bouncer's dream",* which some long time _Neighbours_ fans might find nostalgic. Those were the days!!


*Is Neighbours to disappear from UK TV screens after 31 years?

This is the worst news since Donald Trump took office â Neighbours might be disappearing from UK TV.*

http://metro.co.uk/2017/03/19/is-nei...years-6519311/

----------

gregjrichards (20-03-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours production company Fremantle Media Australia has spoken out about the show's future amid claims that it is facing the axe.

Rumours have been rife recently about the popular Aussie soap's future, following reports that it could be in danger of being dropped by Channel 5.

The Mirror claimed over the weekend that talks between the channel and production company FremantleMedia have hit a wall, adding that American company Viacom â who bought Channel 5 back in 2014 â aren't keen on renegotiating for the soap either.

But Fremantle Media has attempted to reassure worried fans that Neighbours is in safe hands, insisting that they are currently in the process of planning stories for next year.

"Neighbours is a fantastic show, with a legion of loyal fans around the world." a spokesperson for the production company told TV WEEK.

"We enjoy a great working relationship with our broadcast partners, and already have some exciting story plans for next year."

And the good news just keeps coming as even the Neighbours cast have been keen to east viewers' concerns, with Travis Burns and Andrew Morley taking to Twitter to address the rumours.

 Follow
 Travis Burns ✔ @mrtravisburns
Never listen to rumours. https://twitter.com/baker20caroline/...54947266428932 â¦
9:28 PM - 19 Mar 2017
  27 27 Retweets   169 169 likes
Travis, who plays Tyler Brennan, said on Twitter: "Never listen to rumours", whilst Andrew â who plays priest Jack Callahan â also had his say on Instagram.

During a post praising the soap's big London episodes â due to air this week â Andrew said: "Oh and just to confirm, Neighbours isn't going anywhere!"


Phew!


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (20-03-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

A positive News.com.au article!


*Channel 10 on the future of drama Neighbours after stalled UK contract talks

CHANNEL 10 has assured Neighbours fans that the show is safe despite stalled contract talks in the UK*.

http://www.news.com.au/entertainment...dd2c290527659c

Negotiations between Britainâs Channel 5 and producers FremantleMedia Australia to renew the iconic soapie, now in its 33rd season, are reported to be deadlocked.

Angry UK Neighbours fans have already launched a petition, worried that the show will be axed if talks fail.

Aussie fans, who can watch the serial on Channel 10 offshoot Channel Eleven, are concerned too. Channel 5 paid a whopping $500 million in 2007 to screen Neighbours for 10 years but new owners, Americaâs Viacom, are playing hardball.

Losing any part of the $50 million a year currently generated by the Channel 5 deal could doom the show.

About 150 Australians work on Neighbours.

But Ten has sought to allay those fears saying it is confident that the show â which launched the careers of Margot Robbie, Kylie Minogue, Delta Goodrem and Guy Pearce â will continue.

âEvery Australian drama needs substantial overseas interest to be financially viable, either through pre-sale or distribution,â Rick Maier, Tenâs head of drama, says.

âBut Neighbours continues to outperform Home and Away twice a day in the UK so we have good reasons to be optimistic they (contract negotiations) will be resolved.â

Insiders say the UK deal has become fraught because Viacomâs US chiefs donât understand the appeal of Neighbours.

âViacom are refusing to sign off on the figures and not understanding the importance of the show,â a source said.

âNeighbours has become a British TV favourite and it would be a sad day if it were to go.â

But Ten says that Neighbours is crucial in terms of branding and positioning as well as its Australian content obligations and it will do everything in its power to keep it going.

âReports of Neighboursâ demise arenât new,â Maier says. âIt still has a substantial and dedicated viewership. Its national audience is up nine per cent this year.â

Meanwhile, Neighbours veteran Alan Fletcher has attempted to calm fears the show will be forced off air.

âIn 22 years of being on Neighbours itâs not the first time a tabloid newspaper has suggested that (the show) is in its death throes,â the 59-year-old, who plays Dr Karl Kennedy, told Nova 96.9âs Fitzy And Wippa.

âAll I can say is our relationship with our broadcasters at Channel 5 and Channel Eleven couldnât be better and couldnât be stronger,â he continued.

âAnd the stories weâre doing at the moment â particularly right now with Toadie over in London chasing Dee Bliss â that storyline has been probably one of the most successful weâve ever had in terms of audience numbers and interest.â

Singing superstar Adele revealed that she was among the showâs legion of fans earlier this week when she visited the real-life Ramsay St in Melbourneâs Vermont South.

The chart topper would be glad that FremantleMedia Australia is pushing on with Neighbours filming despite the stalled contract negotiations.

âWe enjoy a great working relationship with our broadcast partners and already have some exciting story plans for next year,â a FremantleMedia Australia spokesman says.





Not really liking this other article though!!!

*Neighbours jumps the shark: can Toadie's goatee (and a bonkers plot twist) save the soap?* 

http://www.msn.com/en-au/entertainme...cid=spartandhp

----------


## Splashy

BBCs "Now show" produced by Steve Punt and Hugh Dennis had a guest on going on about this, its available to download on the BBc radio app thing.

 The comedian thought she was being clever saying that once upon a time it was aired twice a day on the Beeb, as if that was its hay day .. its aired twice a day still on 5 you muppet. :Cartman: 

 But then maybe this karma, the show went with the money to c5 kicking the beeb in the balls when they went, maube this is comeuppance for their greed. 

 Cant see what 5 will air instead thou.

----------

Perdita (30-03-2017)

----------


## Perdita

After a month of speculation, it looks like Neighbours may be staying put on Channel 5 after all and, meaning the Australian soap's future may have been saved by a reported 4-year deal.

While a spokesperson for Channel 5 and FreemantleMedia told Digital Spy last month that they wouldn't be commenting on commercial contracts, it had been rumoured that talks between American company Viacom (who bought Channel 5 in 2014) and production company FremantleMedia had hit a wall.

But now it looks like Neighbours could be sticking around for a few more years yet as The Mirror is reporting that a new deal has been struck between Channel 5 and FreemantleMedia that will keep it on TV for at least four years.

Channel 5 has declined to comment on the new reports, and Digital Spy has reached out to FreemantleMedia for comment.

According to last month's reports, Viacom apparently weren't keen on renegotiating for the soap.

The news put the future of the show in jeopardy as its popularity in the UK plays a key role in keeping the soap going â it only airs to a small audience on the digital channel Eleven in its native Australia.

In response, Neighbours fans launched a petition to keep it on screens in the UK and the cause even gained a powerful supporter in the form of Adele who took the time during a New Zealand gig last month to share how gutted she was to hear it may be axed.

"When I was younger it was on twice a day on the same day, the same episode... I got to watch it twice a day, that's how much of a fan I was," she said.

"Apparently it might be coming off of UK television. How bad is that? Isn't that bad?! I f**king love it."

Digital Spy

----------

MellBee (16-04-2017), Pantherboy (16-04-2017)

----------


## Perdita

UK viewers...channel 5 have signed a new 4 year deal

----------

kaz21 (17-04-2017), MellBee (17-04-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours is going to continue being our good friend, as Paul Robinson himself has revealed how long the soap is planning to stay on air â and it's a while yet.

Chatting to Inside Soap after the cult Aussie series won Best Daytime Soap at its annual awards, Stefan Dennis shed some light on what the show's 'multi-year deal' actually means.

"It's particularly nice to win the Award this year, because we recently signed on with Channel 5 to air in the UK for another five years," he revealed.


Susan Kennedy tests Paul Robinson and Courtney Grixti in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5

So there you have it â our daily trips to Ramsay Street are safe for the near future.

Sending some love to the soap's British fans, Stefan added: "It's really comforting to know that the show is still being watched and loved by the audience in Britain.


Toadie Rebecchi becomes a talent show judge in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5

The news that Neighbours will be sticking around for a while is particularly exciting because earlier this year fans were sent into total turmoil after it was rumoured the series would be axed from Channel 5's schedule.

As is the natural next step for 21st century drama, fans soon started a petition to save the hit daytime soap, racking up 10,000 signatures in one day alone.

Never get between a man and his Neighbours fix.


Digital Spy

----------

MellBee (15-11-2017), Splashy (17-11-2017)

----------

